# New Siggy



## BORTZ (Feb 14, 2008)

What do you think?


----------



## crkdshad (Feb 14, 2008)

It's okay, background looks kinda low quality and the text is kinda huge.


----------



## benchma®k (Feb 15, 2008)

the text IS kinda huge!

I think its good though mate.. i actually kinda like the low quality background, its obvious you're going for a gritty streety graffiti look.. just make your writing graffiti style and i rekon you've got a winner there.

Also, try a 1pt black border around the edge. I never used to but i think it makes all my sigs a little bit better... see what you think

Good job!


----------



## Ducky (Feb 15, 2008)

It's great ... Yet I dont really think like that... It's a good begining signature.


----------



## xcalibur (Feb 15, 2008)

Its not that nice but I can see what oyu were going for.
It fits perfectly with the art style of Front Mission.


----------



## pubjoe (Mar 2, 2008)

What do you think of mine lads?  I've almost finished it.  Build time approx: 6.5 minutes






I take requests


----------



## dice (Mar 2, 2008)

pubjoe said:
			
		

> What do you think of mine lads?  I've almost finished it.  Build time approx: 6.5 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


needs more mario


----------



## Salamantis (Mar 2, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> pubjoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also you should crop out the images better (the white pixels/borders around certain images)


----------



## JPH (Mar 2, 2008)

I made you an avatar...check your PM box


----------



## Ice Cold (Mar 7, 2008)

pubjoe said:
			
		

> What do you think of mine lads?  I've almost finished it.  Build time approx: 6.5 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...wtf?

Probably the most random thing I've ever seen.  Kinda funny.


----------



## dice (Mar 8, 2008)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> What do you think?


new av and sig look good but there's something about them not having the same theme that bothers me


----------



## crkdshad (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey, wait. Benchmark made that one


----------



## Dylan (Mar 11, 2008)

Lol someone make one for me. I really suck at photoshop.


----------



## crkdshad (Mar 11, 2008)

xblackoutx said:
			
		

> Lol someone make one for me. I really suck at photoshop.



Ask @ http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=65547

Ducky or Benchmark or I can make one for you


----------

